# I did it!  I finally smoked my first ribs and brisket!



## fairygirl69 (Jul 11, 2013)

Lol the ribs were better than any rib joint Ive been to.  the brisket was wonderful once we cut it correctly (I had the grain wrong at first, next time I will check the grain before I cook it).  Little did I know there were easier things I could have cut my teeth on but I feel so accomplished; my next attempt will be a pork shoulder picnic roast I've had in the freezer especially for this occasion,


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 11, 2013)

Yay!!!   

So, where are the pictures?  We love food porn here!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 11, 2013)

Congratulations!  Ribs are good to begin with - knowing you did it yourself must have made them extra yummy.  I know very little about smoking meat except for the end results are wonderful.  I keep telling Himself he needs to take up a hobby (smoking meats) now that he's home all the time.  He playing "deaf"...


----------



## fairygirl69 (Jul 11, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Congratulations!  Ribs are good to begin with - knowing you did it yourself must have made them extra yummy.  I know very little about smoking meat except for the end results are wonderful.  I keep telling Himself he needs to take up a hobby (smoking meats) now that he's home all the time.  He playing "deaf"...



No pictures I got too excited and forgot.  Hubby doesn't grill or smoke.  He cleans the house for me while I BBQ, says "you go honey", and hands me his plate.  Sometimes he'll even carve the meat for me.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 11, 2013)

Terrific accomplishments !  What did you use for smoke and what kind of grill / smoker do you use?


----------



## fairygirl69 (Jul 11, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Terrific accomplishments !  What did you use for smoke and what kind of grill / smoker do you use?



Mesquite wood chunks and a trash can smoker with a brand new trash can made in the U S of A so I don't have to work about the different chemicals that find there way into made in China trashcans.  I bought most of the stuff at Menard's  except for some old grill parts we canibalized and hubby and I built it together (he likes to help me).


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 11, 2013)

A DIY project.    You are both creative and you can cook.  Way to go !


----------



## Hank H (Jul 11, 2013)

Ribs, brisket, home made smoker.  Swweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 12, 2013)

That's a great first effort!  Too late for pictures???  Show us the smoker.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 12, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! Sounds like you are a natural born BBQ'r. Yeah we love pics, so keep that in mind your next cook. We will be glad to brag on ya!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 12, 2013)

I just wanna know how to get to your house to get me some ribs.  Just kidding.

Congrats.  If you understand how different foods react to different techniques, there is nothing you can't cook.  Might I suggest for a future project, a crown pork roast, smoked in your home-made smoker?  The presentation is spectacular, and the dish is so easy to make.  I'll see if I can find my picture of one that I did on the grill.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 12, 2013)

Could you take some pics of the smoker, please?  I'm curious, would love to see how you built it.


----------



## fairygirl69 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll take some pics this weekend.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah, we need pichers (pictures)


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jul 13, 2013)

I love me some brisket!  I bought some baby backs that I will probably smoke tomorrow.


----------



## bakechef (Jul 13, 2013)

I haven't had the guts to try smoking brisket, but I've smoked lots of ribs and they are so darned good!  Congrats on your success!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 13, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I just wanna know how to get to your house to get me some ribs.  Just kidding.
> 
> Congrats.  If you understand how different foods react to different techniques, there is nothing you can't cook.  Might I suggest for a future project, a crown pork roast, smoked in your home-made smoker?  The presentation is spectacular, and the dish is so easy to make.  I'll see if I can find my picture of one that I did on the grill.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Chief, no offence intended, but that has got to be one of the ugliest hats I have ever seen.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 13, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Chief, no offence intended, but that has got to be one of the ugliest hats I have ever seen.


 
His version of the tin foil hat


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 13, 2013)

pacanis said:


> His version of the tin foil hat



If that's the hat I'm wearing, then I'll eat my hat.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## fairygirl69 (Jul 18, 2013)

*as promised here are the pics of my smoker.*

She doesn't look like much but she has it where it counts.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 18, 2013)

fairygirl69 said:


> She doesn't look like much but she has it where it counts.


I don't see any pix.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 18, 2013)

Although smoking temps within the galvanized trash can should be safe make sure the coals themselves do not come in contact with the can.  Galvanized metals when subjected to temps over 900F become toxic.  An unlined steel drum can would have been a better choice here.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 18, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I don't see any pix.


I can see them now.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 26, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> If that's the hat I'm wearing, then I'll eat my hat.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

